# silver agouti



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Are silver agouti standardized? does anyone have any photos of these ? 
I believe I have some but If They are not standardized would it be ok to breed them to a nice black self and work on getting silver grays?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are standardised,they are shown in the same class as golden agouti.Written standard in your rules and standards book.Chat to Ruth about them,she did rather well in the past in both normal and satin coats,won bis a few times.Post her a message on the facebook page.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

just found they are standardized in my book  
has anyone got any pics of them ?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks sarah I will message her 

The ones I have look silver brown? I will check the colour on them again in the morning though next to the standard I have in the book


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've only seen a few,Paul Threapleton was showing them but since he gave up there are none.If you are going to a show that Ruths at you could get her to look at them and tell you if they have potential.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

I breed silver agoutis and currently I have some bucks for sale - if you ever visit Poland, feel invited to visit me and take some of my best mice with you 
Here are a few of my 2 months old boys









































Unfortunately it is not possible to get silver greys from black x silver agouti, even in second generation as babies won't carry "si" gen which all silvered mice should have.
Black x silver agouti in first generation will give agoutis and blacks which carry chinchilla (silver agouti) gen.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice mice tom. 

Mine are not like them ones, these ones are more brown.
here is a photo of the mice I have


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you won't be able to make silver grey from those unless you have crossed a silvered mouse in.Chins and the chin related silver agoutis are both grey coated with a black tip to the hair.Silver greys are black with a white tip to the hair so quite different.If you want to go for the silver agouti then Toms are a good illustration.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Sarah.
I think I will play about with them for a little while to see what pops out (to work out what they are just for fun) I was given a few so I can pair them to each other and maybe pair some also to a black?
My mice are low on numbers so it wont hurt to use that space at the moment.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Wouldnt it make more sense to breed them to a nice agouti with a good type? As silver agouti is A/A c^ch/c^ch or A/a c^ch/c^ch (a chinchilla without a^t). So the a gene wont "hurt" other than you will have blacks pop up, but I am under the impression that Agouties are in general better than black in size and type?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am open to suggestions and I do have agouti I can use. Unfortunatly I dont know what A/A c^ch/c^ch means at all ( I am a bit old school when it comes to genetics) so what "could" I expect if I bred to a black or agouti?
I am still not even sure what I have :?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Silver agouti is agoutibased, so if you breed one to an agouti that carries nothing else, you will just get agouties in that mating, but in the next generation breeding the kids together or to the silver agouti parent, you will get silver agouti (and regular agouti). When using the silver agouties from that (assuming they dont carry anything else) they will breed true. A is the agouti gene, c^ch is the chinchilla gene, a silver agouti is A/* c^ch/c^ch meaning it has the Agouti gene and 2 chinchilla genes. if you breed them to a black that carry nothing else you will get A/a C/c^ch which are agouti carrying black and the chinchilla gene (assuming the silver agouti doesnt carry anything either). Breeding 2 of those kids together can give you agouti, silveragouti and black, and in the next generations pairing the silveragouties together, black can pop up.

The reason why I thought it would be better using an agouti, is because I thought it might be easyer to find one of exellent size and type, but maybe I am wrong.

and also notice that I write "assuming they dont carry anything else" all over, because if they do, you cant really know what will pop up.

I hope this made some kind of sense


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Um, I hate to throw a spanner in the works... but those mice look like silver greys (a/a si/si), or possibly dull silver chocolates (a/a b/b si/si), not silver agouti (A/* cch/cch). They don't look ticked to me, just silvered.

ETA: do you know what the parents are Laoshu? That might help in determining what these are.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

to my eyes they look chinchilla ish.I haven't got any silvered mice that look like those ones but then I suppose it does depend on heritage.I haven't got silvered mice that are dark tipped,they all have light tips to the hair.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with Sarah Y that they certainly appear to be silvered. Silvered poor choc is possible. What they are not is silver agouti. What they are is a very long way from anything worthwhile even in the hands of an experienced fancier. Small ears, small eyes, and thin unders just add to the poor colouring and poor silvering. They would be considered "wasters" by 95% of mouse fanciers.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Anne said:


> Silver agouti is agoutibased, so if you breed one to an agouti that carries nothing else, you will just get agouties in that mating, but in the next generation breeding the kids together or to the silver agouti parent, you will get silver agouti (and regular agouti). When using the silver agouties from that (assuming they dont carry anything else) they will breed true. A is the agouti gene, c^ch is the chinchilla gene, a silver agouti is A/* c^ch/c^ch meaning it has the Agouti gene and 2 chinchilla genes. if you breed them to a black that carry nothing else you will get A/a C/c^ch which are agouti carrying black and the chinchilla gene (assuming the silver agouti doesnt carry anything either). Breeding 2 of those kids together can give you agouti, silveragouti and black, and in the next generations pairing the silveragouties together, black can pop up.
> 
> The reason why I thought it would be better using an agouti, is because I thought it might be easyer to find one of exellent size and type, but maybe I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your advice, It does help a little more breaking it up like that.



SarahY said:


> Um, I hate to throw a spanner in the works... but those mice look like silver greys (a/a si/si), or possibly dull silver chocolates (a/a b/b si/si), not silver agouti (A/* cch/cch). They don't look ticked to me, just silvered.
> 
> ETA: do you know what the parents are Laoshu? That might help in determining what these are.


I think they come from silver greys and quite possibly have chocolate in them, I will have to find out for sure.



SarahC said:


> to my eyes they look chinchilla ish.I haven't got any silvered mice that look like those ones but then I suppose it does depend on heritage.I haven't got silvered mice that are dark tipped,they all have light tips to the hair.


its possible.. I think I will do a test breeding to find out just for fun, 



Seawatch Stud said:


> I agree with Sarah Y that they certainly appear to be silvered. Silvered poor choc is possible. What they are not is silver agouti. What they are is a very long way from anything worthwhile even in the hands of an experienced fancier. Small ears, small eyes, and thin unders just add to the poor colouring and poor silvering. They would be considered "wasters" by 95% of mouse fanciers.


Thank you for your comments  all is taken on board although whilst my shed is not so full I will probably have play around "breeding them" just to see what pops out


----------

